
The first website went online 25 years ago today - rmason
http://www.engadget.com/2015/12/20/first-website-is-25-years-old/
======
rmason
I wouldn't view it for another four years until the University of Illinois
introduced the Mosaic browser and Peter Tattam coded Trumpet Winsock. Mosaic
was coded by a team led by a young student from Wisconsin by the name of Mark
Andreessen.

But web time moves fast and another thirteen years later Mark Zuckerberg would
ask him, I know you're famous for something but I don't know what. Bet you
Henry Ford never suffered that same indignity.

